# Humping?



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I have a 4 month old boy, and so far he has twice tried humping (much to my embarrassment it was a large male dog's face in a pub garden! ).

We are planning on getting him fixed ASAP (vet suggested 5/6months), so as to avoid him developing a 'humping habit', am I being silly to think ... Phew! He hasnt developed the habit yet?

Does anyone have a boy that humped? What age did they start? If he does take up this habit what can I do to stop it? ... this is the one thing that made me really nervous about buying a boy!!

Thank you


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My girl echo who was spayed at 6 months started humping at 2years old when we got our youngest delta. It's the only dog she will do it to, so I feel it's more of a dominance thing than asexual thing. 


I also know a neutered male who will hump other male dogs as well as som females, but he is a big softy and not a dominant dog, so we don't know what's up with him.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake never humped anyone and Willow humps everyone. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter humped everything and everyone both head and the other end! I found it so embarrassing! We had him neutered at 5 months and he has been the perfect gentleman ever since! He has never humped Bonnie ever nor has she either.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer started mostly humping Lexi but would try to hump the backside of any dog he saw. But the humping of Lexi was incessant. Nothing stopped him. Got him fixed at about 20 weeks. And the behavior is almost completely gone. Thank goodness.


----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you Tessybear and Lexi&Beemer, that has really filled me with relief


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Ludo is only a little over 9 weeks and I have seen him hump my friend's arm and hump a towel. Both times he was riled up and it seemed out of dominance rather than anything sexual.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is now 1 year old and still has all his bits and pieces. He humped his huge octopus when he was tiny and he tries it on with Mandy, but I tell him to stop it and he does. I think it's up to you to tell him that sort of behaviour is not to be tolerated.


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I had Oscar done at 4 months but he still humps his teddy or my leg occasionally !!! He's never done it to another dog though.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

When they are very tiny it is just an overexcited thing, they don't know what they are doing is sexual. My boy did **** his leg from quite early on but the only thing he humped was his 'humpy cushion'! every evening he would attack it, biting it, then humping it before crashing out on it! he was done at 8 months, he had by then just tried humping an elderly labrador, he stopped humping his cushion (which we quite missed in a weird way!) but has since had a couple of occasions where he kind of 'half humped' another dog, like he thought about it but couldn't really be bothered, guess they had a scent that did something to him.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

"I think it's up to you to tell him that sort of behaviour is not to be tolerated." 

In theory I agree with this Cat but I can tell you there was no stopping Dexter. I remember him humping one particular dog continually on a cockapoo walk and I didn't know where to put myself. Everyone else thought it was hilarious but I was mortified! The dog's owner was extremely nice about it and thought her dog might possibly be coming into her first season!


----------



## AnniePannie (Aug 12, 2013)

Ralph does it too. He is three months old and he tries humping my leg when he gets excited about something. I don't think there is anything sexual about it. I push him off and make him sit and he calms down (usually anyway) and then forgets about it. I'm pleased to see its not unusual behaviour!


----------

